# 3 days in big sky



## chinobiz19 (Dec 17, 2007)

First trip to Big Sky coming up in February where we'll have 3 full days to board. Some questions came to mind that I thought the quality folks here could answer (relative to other large resorts, it seems like there's not as much info out there).... 

The group is 8 and we've been to Vail, Breckenridge, UT, Tahoe resorts... Etc... And most can handle all single blacks easily. 

1. Can we see the entire mountain in 3 days? Are there areas that are a ton better than others? Should I not waste my time with some places? We are staying closer to Moonlight with ski in ski out access. 

2. Are the black diamonds similar to other major resorts?

3. Best restaurants/bar?

4. Is it possible/should we do a trip to Bridger if we are staying at Big Sky?

5. How is the drive from Bozeman to the resort? Super hairy and day time only? Only asking because we all get in early and may want to spend some time in Bozeman

6. Best bet is to grocery shop in Bozeman....Please confirm.

Super excited and can't wait! Thanks!





Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Big sky is great, 3 days is plenty to see it. The steeper areas are longer sustained runs than what you have been to. Steepness is like the steep areas of snowbird. There are definitely "no fall zones" here where you can get into serious trouble/death if you fall. 

Shopping in bozeman is the best bet, if you're used to driving in snow its not bad unless its dumping.

I wouldn't bother with going to Bridger, just enjoy big sky, its huge.


----------



## asnobody (Sep 18, 2016)

Thanks for posting this. I too am curious about these things as I'll be there for 10 day at the beginning of March. Looking forward to hearing any updates you have after your trip!


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

chinobiz19 said:


> First trip to Big Sky coming up in February where we'll have 3 full days to board. Some questions came to mind that I thought the quality folks here could answer (relative to other large resorts, it seems like there's not as much info out there)....
> 
> The group is 8 and we've been to Vail, Breckenridge, UT, Tahoe resorts... Etc... And most can handle all single blacks easily.
> 
> ...


I don't have Argo's experience, probably not yours either. I've been to Big Sky and Lake Louise, otherwise just midwest hills. These takes are based on that limited experience.

*1. Can we see the entire mountain in 3 days? Are there areas that are a ton better than others? Should I not waste my time with some places? We are staying closer to Moonlight with ski in ski out access. *

Big Sky is massive, I felt like I didn't explore it all after three days. One day could be spent in Moonlight Basin alone, it used to be a separate resort before Big Sky bought them out. The mountain serviced by Ramcharger was okay (Andesite), we didn't expore much of it- just the side facing the resort.

*2. Are the black diamonds similar to other major resorts?*

The main difference I found was that Big Sky single blacks are ungroomed, period. If they groom it, it's a blue regardless of pitch. Because of this, I found that some of the blues at Big Sky were steeper than some blacks at Lake Louise...but those same blues were also steeper than some of the single blacks at Big Sky. So there's that. I'm not advanced enough for double blacks at Big Sky. Too much gnar for me.

*3. Best restaurants/bar?*

I ate at MR Hummers on-site. I remember liking it, but it wasn't memorable. Typical on-site pub type place. The resort might be your best bet for food, dining in the town of Big Sky is a bit rough because there aren't a billion options so you may see waits everywhere. Our most memorable meals were at our hotel (Bucks T-4) and a bar near West Yellowstone. 

*4. Is it possible/should we do a trip to Bridger if we are staying at Big Sky?*

Possible-yeah. Recommended? No reason if you're staying in Big Sky. I've heard a lot of recommendations though, if you tacked on an extra day at a hotel in Bozeman then Bridger might make more sense.
*
5. How is the drive from Bozeman to the resort? Super hairy and day time only? Only asking because we all get in early and may want to spend some time in Bozeman*

I went in March and there was no snow except on the mountains. We came in after dark and it was fine. You'll see plenty of death markers along the highway to keep you humble on your drive in, they flag places where people have died. 

*6. Best bet is to grocery shop in Bozeman....Please confirm.*

I'll confirm this. The town is really small, there's just not much there. I'm sure there's some grocery options, but I never saw a legit grocery store.


----------



## SteepNDeep (Sep 21, 2016)

I've been to Big Sky a handful of times and can say it's one of favorite resorts to ride. Sabatoa answered your questions exactly how I would have. As for the drive from Bozeman, it can get a little hairy if you're following a truck, which every time I've been there I've been stuck behind one the whole time. If there's snow on the road, just take it easy.

As for riding the mountain itself, make sure you do tram laps if the snow is good up there. There's also a ton of good lines off of the Challenger lift.


----------



## chinobiz19 (Dec 17, 2007)

Argo - Thanks for the comparison the Snowbird..... I've found that to be the resort with the steepest runs that I've been to (maybe 1a and 1b with kirkwood??). The snowbird steeps definitely pushed the upper limits of my skills at times.....good perspective.* No double blacks or chutes for us and we are an in-bounds only type of group.... hopefully that'll keep us out of any trouble.


Sabatoa - I'm with you on Bridger.... why go elsewhere if we have access right in the back yard??* I prefer not to go anywhere if Big Sky is massive enough as you and Argo state for 3 days of fun.* As for the black runs being un-groomed, I think we used to this but it's a good reminder since I don't want to burn all of my energy on mogul-ed out blacks!* Pray for powder! lol.* I only make it out west for my annual trip and tend to forget on day one about these things.


Asnobody - I'll post a reply to my own questions after the trip.... feel free to PM me if I forget.* If you need a rental car, I went with this place:*https://www.phasmidrentals.com/. * Looks like a local company that only rents Suburbans and Outbacks as well as a bunch of accessories.* I'll let you know how it goes, but so far my experience has been good. *


SteepNDeep - Tram laps sounds like a plan.... General consensus is that there's no lines anywhere.... is it the same for the tram?* I'm guessing liberty bowl is the best way down the backside of the Mountain.* Unless it dumps, chances are that it'll be windblown and crunchy/cruddy, right?


So from the replies, sounds like we're shopping in Bozeman and will keep an eye on the weather do determine how much time we should there before taking off to the resort. *


I just read an article about the two new lifts this year!* Just another thing to keep me going until the trip *


Thanks again!


P.S. - Sabatoa - I'm from the Mitten as well.... I'd say let's get together and ride, but for the last 5 years or so I've only done the out west trip (life just gets in the way brother).* If I did Boyne more, I'd think about that Max Pass. *





Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

You're probably going to have a line at the Lone Peak Tram. We rode right up to every chair in our three days but we waited for that tram, maybe 30 mins or something. They let non-riders take the tram and that makes up a lot of the traffic.

Liberty is the easiest way down the backside. If you aren't happy with conditions you can download via the tram with the rest of the non-riders. I haven't taken Liberty yet (I will the next time I'm there, my wife was nervous that first day) so I can't say for sure, but your take sounds about right. With fresh it's awesome, but it's south facing and exposed. 

I've been thinking about this trip of yours and if you are arriving early and not going straight to Big Sky then maybe you can squeak in Bridger on Day 1? Day tickets are relatively cheap so it might be worth it.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

sabatoa said:


> *6. Best bet is to grocery shop in Bozeman....Please confirm.*
> 
> I'll confirm this. The town is really small, there's just not much there. I'm sure there's some grocery options, but I never saw a legit grocery store.


There is a grocery store, but its small / expensive. Not bad to pick up a few essentials if you run out, but definitely better to shop in Bozeman


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Dont think that inbounds is any safer. The entire lone peak is steep like snowbird and longer sustained runs overall. Go off the back side where the presidents runs are and it will be the least steep/safest route. If you want a moderate challenge do a-z chutes or the back side of that dropping into moonlight. 

Bigsky has alot of good beginner stuff and alot of good expert/advanced stuff. It kinda lacks in intermediate level stuff.....


----------



## goalieman24 (Aug 28, 2009)

My take. Spent 6 months there, happy to answer anything else.



chinobiz19 said:


> The group is 8 and we've been to Vail, Breckenridge, UT, Tahoe resorts... Etc... And most can handle all single blacks easily.
> 
> 1. Can we see the entire mountain in 3 days? Are there areas that are a ton better than others? Should I not waste my time with some places? We are staying closer to Moonlight with ski in ski out access.
> *You can see it all, but there's plenty so you're not going to get bored in 3 days. IMO, see it all. Take time to explore everything even if it's "easy". If you try and do nothing but hit the gnarliest stuff you can find, you'll have no legs before the 2nd day is over.
> ...


----------



## chinobiz19 (Dec 17, 2007)

5 days out and it looks like snow is in the forecast. They're in a winter storm warning for a few days this week so we'll miss that unfortunately, but appears we'll get some fresh stuff the days we're out there. I'm debating bringing the POW board or not... decisions, decisions.... Hopefully, there will be more clarity before I fly out. 



sabatoa said:


> You're probably going to have a line at the Lone Peak Tram. We rode right up to every chair in our three days but we waited for that tram, maybe 30 mins or something. They let non-riders take the tram and that makes up a lot of the traffic.
> 
> Liberty is the easiest way down the backside. If you aren't happy with conditions you can download via the tram with the rest of the non-riders. I haven't taken Liberty yet (I will the next time I'm there, my wife was nervous that first day) so I can't say for sure, but your take sounds about right. With fresh it's awesome, but it's south facing and exposed.
> 
> I've been thinking about this trip of yours and if you are arriving early and not going straight to Big Sky then maybe you can squeak in Bridger on Day 1? Day tickets are relatively cheap so it might be worth it.


After talking to the group, day trip won't be doable due to the need to pick up groceries and a few people needing to rent. General consensus was to save up the energy. 



goalieman24 said:


> My take. Spent 6 months there, happy to answer anything else.


6 months! That's awesome. I do have a couple of questions if you don't mind (or anyone else can chime in too)....

1. What's your take on the Moonlight side of the resort? It appears that it's only accessible by 2 two lifts and that the second lift up may be slow go??

2. We are staying on the Moonlight side.... looking at the trail map, the quickest way to get to the peak is Iron Horse up and take fast land all the way over to main base to get up Swift-Current? Sound about right?

3. Best bar to watch the superbowl?? 

4. Is Uber prevelant out there? Should we just plan on a DD?


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

The other guy will know more, but here's my memory of Moonlight Basin;

Way more chill vibe in the Madison base area than the Mountain Village, more rustic eating options. I dug it. From the Madison base area you would basically stick to the Six shooter high speed. The Derringer Quad was slow and only for beginner runs. Once you're up the Six shooter you have access to other lifts to get even higher or even hike beyond those.

We got to the Madison area by mistake on the first day, we liked it so we drove there directly and parked right at the base on day two.

Your description of getting to Mountain Village from Moonlight is right...but I still have no idea how we went the other way from Mountain Village to Moonlight.


----------



## chinobiz19 (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah - it does seem like you find some cool stuff when you get "lost". Thanks for the Madison info.... that base area is easily accessible from our house so probably will spend some apres time there.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

chinobiz19 said:


> 5 days out and it looks like snow is in the forecast. They're in a winter storm warning for a few days this week so we'll miss that unfortunately, but appears we'll get some fresh stuff the days we're out there. I'm debating bringing the POW board or not... decisions, decisions.... Hopefully, there will be more clarity before I fly out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sab is right about Madison area.

Quickest way depends on your riding ability, you can take the headwaters double then do a short hike and drop down the A-Z chutes side(if its open) and do a super gnarly run to the powder seeker, then the tram...

better bars are in the main base area, there are a few just pick one with the nicest TVs.... 

I would plan on a DD, very doubtful Uber(or others) has made it there. It wasnt there last season.


----------



## goalieman24 (Aug 28, 2009)

Here ya go...


chinobiz19 said:


> 6 months! That's awesome. I do have a couple of questions if you don't mind (or anyone else can chime in too)....
> 
> 1. What's your take on the Moonlight side of the resort? It appears that it's only accessible by 2 two lifts and that the second lift up may be slow go??
> *The description of it being more mellow is a good way to put it. It's a nice area to just cruise around as a lot of their trails are rolling and weave through the trees. Didn't really spend any time there unless we hiked the headwaters (Moonlight side of the A-Z's) deep and didn't have a direct way to get back out...but it's still worth exploring. *
> ...


----------



## Montana Ranches (Feb 8, 2017)

With 3 days you should be able to ski the whole mountain.

Makes sure that you buy your groceries in Bozeman. If you try and buy them in Big Sky it'll cost you twice as much. A quick stop to Costco and maybe even a normal grocery store should set you up just fine. 

The drive from Bozeman to Big Sky will be hairy if there is fresh snow or not. Usually, there's a good amount of traffic on the road. As long as you take your time and drive safe and smart you should be okay to drive from Bozeman to Big Sky at anytime.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Oh man, This place is on my top 5 to visit list. Only 1000kms from my house, sweet. Haha. I can't wait to plan a trip there I heard it's f'ing huge! Largest resort in USA I heard. A few places in Canada I want to hit first, our dollar sucks so I can get more bang for buck in Canuckistan. But this is probably the first US resort I will hit, although I was in Whitefish in 1995.


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

WasabiCanuck said:


> Oh man, This place is on my top 5 to visit list. Only 1000kms from my house, sweet. Haha. I can't wait to plan a trip there I heard it's f'ing huge! Largest resort in USA I heard. A few places in Canada I want to hit first, our dollar sucks so I can get more bang for buck in Canuckistan. But this is probably the first US resort I will hit, although I was in Whitefish in 1995.




Where do you live in SK?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

virtu said:


> Where do you live in SK?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Saskatoon bro.


----------



## Montana Ranches (Feb 8, 2017)

WasabiCanuck, on your way down, stop at Whitefish Mountain Ski Resort. I grew up shredding on this mountain! Definitely worth a stop!


----------



## chinobiz19 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi Everyone, 

I wanted do a quick postmortem of my trip. Thanks again for everyone who responded as it was pretty much spot on. First off, we were really bummed that conditions didn't allow for us to make it to the back of the mountain. When it was open, we were told that conditions were extremely gnarly. Essentially, in order to get from the tram to decent snow, we would have definitely have to ride across multiple areas of open rocks. I think if we had a guide or someone who was familiar with the area, we woulda given it a shot. Skiers that we buddied up to said it was OK for them as they could "walk" around the bare rocks. That being said, I would have liked one more day to do the back and/or re-ride a number of the runs that I enjoyed the most. 

This is very subjective, but difficulty of the mountain was just about perfect for my group. Single blacks that were not mogul-ed out yet were fine and the long blue groomed runs were just fun! The single blacks off the Challenger Double were the most "challenging" for me. Just a little bit of fresh snow made the runs off of the lone peak triple freaking nice too. Favorite run on Moonlight side was just under the Six shooter lift... (Runaway I think). We didn't experience any lines except at the tram and we waited probably two trams so 30 mins?? Getting from one side of the mountain to the other was not as difficult as I expected as long as the Swift Current lift is open.... it did close due to wind one day. 

Quick hitters: I'm glad we got the 4WD car... may not totally essential, but it was snowing to and from the airport and it just gave me the piece of mind on the road. Rental car from Phasmid was easy, easy, easy. Grocery shopping was done at Costco. Montana Jack was good as a restaurant, but wasn't really my flavor as far as a bar goes. I'm not really sure why, but I preferred grabbing a beer and drinking it outside, but the food there was pretty good! 

Overall great trip and bang for your buck is fantastic given the short lift lines and I really enjoyed the pace more than say a place like Vail. If it was easier to get there from the midwest, it would make the rotation more often for sure. 

Thanks!


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Bummer about the rocks on Liberty Bowl. That happened with me too and we didn't go down that way.


----------

